

ThenListenTo - an open-source music recommendation visualizer - rastajellyfish
http://thenlistento.com

======
zerosore
Pretty neat but what value does this provide over something like Pandora,
where you not only get recommendations of similar artists, but you listen to
their music directly?

------
init0
Neat indeed.

